# Giant Acorns?



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 19, 2021)

Out trying to find pecans which having no luck and found these.  Its a oak tree and these look like giant acorns.  Never seen such a thing.  I am buying pecans for the first time in many years.  Trees used in past cut down and trying to find a good  public place with trees impossible!  








Racked the Blueberry wine.  Man I love that color.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 19, 2021)

Hard to tell from pic but these things are huge.  Guy told me there are burr oak acorns.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2021)

Never saw Acorns that size or shape. I would think they were Pecans from the shape...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 19, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Never saw Acorns that size or shape. I would think they were Pecans from the shape...JJ


Here it is compared to a big paper shell and native pecans.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 19, 2021)

Acorn for sure. Their "hats" just fell off


----------



## Ringer (Nov 19, 2021)

I've seen red oak water oak and chestnut oak get that big


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2021)

There is a bunch of Oak trees on and around my property. Never seen an Acorn that big. Interesting...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 19, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> There is a bunch of Oak trees on and around my property. Never seen an Acorn that big. Interesting...JJ


So many different acorns varying by region. I've seen some whoppers here. Some similar to that size. Most of ours are common size though. You can see the watermark at the top of Brian's acorn where the hat would have initially been


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 20, 2021)

Sounds like Burr Oak is right. Says largest acorns.









						Quercus macrocarpa - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I've never seen such large acorns either so I guess I haven't ever been under a burr oak tree. Bet the wildlife love those, but I can't picture a chipmunk with one of those in each cheek!


----------

